# Ephebopus cyanognathus care sheet?



## tarantulajord (Jan 15, 2012)

hi guys, about to get a ephebopus cyanognathus in a week or so. all ive kept so far are desert species so im looking for a care sheet with details mainly on how to mist enough(as well as properly) and how to not get mold at the same time. i use a shaved coconut husk substrate. any help is appreciated! thanks


----------



## LV-426 (Jan 15, 2012)

Its a fossorial/burrowing species, so house it as such.


----------



## grayzone (Jan 15, 2012)

k........ so seeing how this is post #2 ill tell ya ........  scroll up to the top of the page type E. cyanognathus care sheet into the search box and  BAM... like magic lol.  sorry about my last post in the P. irminia caresheet thread.. didnt realize you had prior experience.... WELCOME to these boards/forums

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## kwacky (May 26, 2012)

grayzone said:


> k........ so seeing how this is post #2 ill tell ya ........  scroll up to the top of the page type E. cyanognathus care sheet into the search box and  BAM... like magic lol.


it brings you to this page

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big B (May 26, 2012)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?157418-Blue-Fang-Care-Sheet


I typed in 'blue fang care sheet'.


----------



## wesker12 (May 26, 2012)

I keep mine with moist substrate - similar to that as my versi's 
They make tube webs that stretch all the way down as slings in my experience, extremely fast - a species that can move faster up and down its entire burrow (vertically) then my eyes can follow

Mold isn't really a issue unless there is decaying organic matter and my blue fang sling is very tidy - always throwing out boluses out of her enclosure so I can pick get them out easily!
Probably one of my favorite tarantulas!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kwacky (May 26, 2012)

Thanks Wesker.  

Mine has decided to go arboreal and live at the top of the small enclosure.  I hear that's quite common with the spiderlings.


----------



## wesker12 (May 26, 2012)

kwacky said:


> Thanks Wesker.
> 
> Mine has decided to go arboreal and live at the top of the small enclosure.  I hear that's quite common with the spiderlings.


Your right on that, I'll post some pictures of my enclosure so you can get the idea of what yours will act like soon!


----------



## MrWindupBird (May 27, 2012)

This is absolutely the fastest creature I have ever witnessed in person. You might not notice the speed while it's in its container - I've taken mine out a couple of times for photoshoot night and usually use a 40 quart Tupperware container as a little staging container - and this guy can go from the bottom of the Tupperware container to running across my floor in the blink of an eye - there is no time to react - seriously - these guys can boogie.

At night they will sit at the top of their web tube and wait for prey - but during the day mine disappears.


----------



## kwacky (May 27, 2012)

I love that set up.  looks ideal for a spiderling


----------



## wesker12 (May 27, 2012)

Thank you 
It only cost me 1.29 for the amac cube too! You should totally do something like that!
When I first got my sling at 2i it webbed up the top of its vial, around 4i I moved it to this and it constructed a massive burrow stretching to the top! Very good eater as well - used to hand feed it from the top of its burrow and it never failed to eat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big B (May 27, 2012)

MrWindupBird said:


> This is absolutely the fastest creature I have ever witnessed in person. You might not notice the speed while it's in its container - I've taken mine out a couple of times for photoshoot night and usually use a 40 quart Tupperware container as a little staging container - and this guy can go from the bottom of the Tupperware container to running across my floor in the blink of an eye - there is no time to react - seriously - these guys can boogie.
> 
> At night they will sit at the top of their web tube and wait for prey - but during the day mine disappears.


+1
They are super fast! Also I.M.E very bitey in this species for a new worlder.


----------



## kwacky (May 28, 2012)

I left a dead cricket in there last night and he's taken it.  I found him on the substrate this morning.  As soon as I opened the curtains he started to move up the side of the jar.  It's 2nd Instar so I've got time to make an enclosure like yours.


----------



## poisoned (May 28, 2012)

MrWindupBird said:


> This is absolutely the fastest creature I have ever witnessed in person. You might not notice the speed while it's in its container - I've taken mine out a couple of times for photoshoot night and usually use a 40 quart Tupperware container as a little staging container - and this guy can go from the bottom of the Tupperware container to running across my floor in the blink of an eye - there is no time to react - seriously - these guys can boogie.
> 
> At night they will sit at the top of their web tube and wait for prey - but during the day mine disappears.


+1

Mine also made it's burrow overnight, immediately after rehousing


----------



## Stan Schultz (May 28, 2012)

tarantulajord said:


> hi guys, about to get a ephebopus cyanognathus in a week or so. all ive kept so far are desert species so im looking for a care sheet with details mainly on how to mist enough(as well as properly) and how to not get mold at the same time. i use a shaved coconut husk substrate. any help is appreciated! thanks


You may be interested in some of the comments in *this* thread. (You may want to follow the subsidiary links.) Quite apparently, this is one of those groups of tarantulas that we're still learning about.

Also, perform a search using the <Search> box in the upper right corner of this page.

And, even if you're not a newbie, read *Stan's Rant* - A little boost in the right direction. *READ AND HEED THE WARNINGS!*  *READ THE BOOKS!*

(Especially, read the warnings!)

And, be sure to read *Care Sheets...* and be very, *VERY* cautious!

Hope all the cautions help. Best of luck.

Enjoy your little, 8-legged, blue faced ghost!


----------

